
Show HN: PantryPlan – Eco-conscious menu planning service - madamelic
https://pantryplan.io
======
madamelic
Hey all. I have been working on PantryPlan for the past year (ashamed face)
and I think it is more than ready for prime time.

The current service is split into two tiers, self-serve and sous chef. Self-
serve is your typical SaaS offer where you get to click buttons and plan meals
yourself. Sous Chef is a plan where someone (read: me) plans your meals for
you without having to worry about technical limitations or UI.

The twist is that rather than throwing meals out at random, PantryPlan plans
meals by trying to use up what you already have on hand. The menu planning
algorithm isn't just a fetch command, it takes into account variables like
whether you liked the recipe before, what ingredients you like or dislike,
measurements of the ingredients, numbers of ingredients... tons of others as
well. :)

Also, I made a coupon for you all: hackernews. It is $10 off the first month,
so self-serve will be $2 and sous chef will be $20.

~~~
sharemywin
to me the biggest issue is dietary restrictions with most meal planners.
diabetes, lactose intolerant, etc.

~~~
madamelic
Yes, that is something I've heard repeatedly. There is a small amount of
restrictions possible using "Ingredient Blacklist" which blacklists can
blacklist ingredients that contain the word "cheese" or anything else someone
can think of.

The issue with that solution is obvious.

The big issue that is preventing rolling this feature out is the recipes I
collect aren't usually tagged with dietary restrictions so it is up to me to
figure out how to tag recipes correctly using what ingredients it contains.

I would rather the feature be correct rather than a rough MVP since my partner
has severe food allergies and I know how frustrating it can be.

I will work on implementing this into the SaaS offering.

